# egg pic



## Galapoheros (Jun 3, 2011)

Just keeping it from getting too bored around here.  This is a pretty big heros, 21cm.  The eggs are still milky looking, a good sign because I notice when they go clear, well I think it is a sign the are not fertile.


----------



## web eviction (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow do they guard there eggs this way the whole time? Great pic thanks for sharing !


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah.  You should be able to find a lot more egg pics from people if you do a search on the site.


----------



## KyuZo (Jun 3, 2011)

It would be cool to see these CB plings in the market Todd... get more people into this hobby.


----------



## PitViper (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, very cool picture, I just got my first pede a couple weeks ago, I also didn't know they guard their eggs like that


----------



## web eviction (Jun 3, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> Yeah.  You should be able to find a lot more egg pics from people if you do a search on the site.


Ya I've seen a few that's just the best one I've seen so far


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 3, 2011)

Cool.  Is that one of the "goth" ladies?  Did you play Joy Division during the courtship?:}


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 3, 2011)

KyuZo said:


> It would be cool to see these CB plings in the market Todd... get more people into this hobby.


Give it up Jason, ...we're freaks,  FREEEAAAKS!

Joy Division, never heard of them until today, looks like they were popular.  No not the goth pede but she could be on eggs, I haven't looked.  So I guess  pede could be carrying eggs, mate, then lay fertile eggs the next day?  I brought this up a long time ago but I don't remember any replies.  Do the eggs become fertile as a bred female lays them?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 3, 2011)

I think there's an explanation of it in Lewis' _Biology of Centipedes_, but not 100%.  I'll try to hunt down my tattered & xeroxed copy...


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm confident these will pull through, good deal, she is a big WC pede.






lol this one doesn't have very many, kind of strange, it's one of the cb color xpedes some will remember from an old thread.






And this other one is on eg  ....hey!, where'd they go!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 25, 2011)

Galapoheros,

Thanks for sharing. You have a lot of great centipedes.


----------



## Steven (Jun 26, 2011)

Good luck with those !
congratz :clap:


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 12, 2011)

Time to grow up, ...the plings too.






I just saw something kind of interesting.  I was feeding a heros, it killed a cricket then one cricket got trapped in the corner where the pede was.  It dropped that cricket and killed the other one.  Then it looked for the one it was eating, picked it up in front, then looked for the one it just killed.  Then it picked the one up it just killed with legs in the center of it's body, it held the new kill there while it walked around looking for a good place to go under a rock and eat in peace, hey is that multi-tasking?!


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Gala! Congratz for that lings! I'm a really fan of your "Apocaliptic heros"!

Nice pictures and good luck with your new Swiss Knive pedes!

Cheers
Carles


----------



## ophiophagus (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome job! good luck with those. I have some S.h.castaniceps plings and one that's almost a year old and around 4". I would really like some heros heros or arizonensis


----------



## RodG (Jul 22, 2011)

Congratulations:clap:


----------

